
Tweetie 2.0 For Mac Will Launch With The Mac App Store, Tomorrow  - malte
http://www.razorianfly.com/2011/01/05/exclusive-tweetie-2-twitter-for-mac-will-be-available-from-the-mac-app-store-tomorrow/
======
jeffclark
Tweetie 2.0 is the entire reason I purchased Tweetie 1.0 last year as part of
a MacHeist bundle - they said we'd get 2.0 for free when it was released.

If they charge for 2.0, I hope they don't "conveniently" forget about that
deal.

(And if they always intended 2.0 to be free, props for sucking $20 out of me.)

~~~
sammcd
Doubt it was intended to be free, but it probably will be free.

If I remember properly, Macheist was before Twitter acquired atebits. When
atebits was acquired, they immediately madeTtweetie for iPhone free, because
that is in their best interest.

------
9oliYQjP
You know what would be awesome is if TextMate 2.0 appeared as well. I'm happy
about Tweetie though. I've been growing a bit frustrated with Nambu.

~~~
sammcd
Talked to allan the other day. This isn't happening. I don't think he even has
any plans for Textmate 1.0 to appear in the store any time soon.

~~~
rbritton
It'd have to completely lose its ability to edit and save root-owned config
files and such in order to adhere to App Store guidelines. I use that all of
the time.

------
swombat
About time! I was wondering if Twitter had killed that off or just forgotten
about it.

Won't it be called "Twitter for Mac" though?

------
mynameisraj
Really glad to see this at last, but there's a negative side as well… Loren
was actually never supposed to give the app to anybody. His 'testers' were
never supposed to exist. All this story has done is cause him trouble- people
have admitted that they've had the application for weeks, and that's part of
the reason why you'll see a few people freaking out on Twitter.

------
frofro
I wonder if they'll offer it for free.

~~~
radicaldreamer
It'll be free. It's listed as Twitter for Mac and all of the official Twitter
apps are free, regardless of platform.

